# Happy Halloween from Muscle Research!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 28, 2016)

*Happy Halloween from Muscle Research!!!*


*This week we are offering 10% OFF entire store including bundles and stacks...just not the already ON SALE items, as well as Sustain Alpha, ShredABOL, VPX Medivin, and Premium Powders Xtreme Joint!!!

Check it out this week and have a safe Halloween!!!*
















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!


Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 31, 2016)

*Happy Halloween!!! Lets have some fun tonight trick-or-treating with our kids, and don't forget to grab your own treats from this weeks sale from Muscle Research!!! My favorites are Medivin and Xtreme Joint, both are staples for me...5000iu of Vitamin D + essential fatty acids in each Medivin pack, and over the years of lifting my joints need a supplement that will give me some immediate relief from my sore and damaged joints, as well as help rebuild healthy joints and cartilage...so if you are in the market for a good joint supplement now is the time to try one that works well!*​


----------



## cane87 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Gotta love the 10% off ! you get a discount on anything you like in the store and dont have to wait around for a special item to go on sale! hope you guys enjoyed your holloween! *


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 2, 2016)

*Don't miss out on this week's savings!!!*​


----------

